
Second Order Effects of the Coronavirus - wires
https://medium.com/@philtable/second-order-effects-of-the-coronavirus-5a449ab5c134
======
mistermackle
Completely agree. People are missing the pile-on economic effects of this
virus and what a shock to the system it is.

